# Cruze Radio Dial/Knob removal???



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

are you 2012? Mine came with gloss finish


----------



## GodFathers (May 25, 2012)

Mine too!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Nobody said:


> are you 2012? Mine came with gloss finish



nah, mine's a 2011.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

mine, 2010, is gloss

to remove knob you have to pull pull pull and pull, hoping to break nothing... or you can cover its with adesive tape


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

*@ cruze16ls* 

Thanks for the suggestion. 

However, I am afraid of doing that as the knob also functions as a button. I know that if it was just a knob that a simple pull will do the trick, however, as all Cruzers know, that knob has a button function in the middle. Which I have not come across with my limited knowledge and experience from tinkering with electronic stuff. I might break something if I just keep pulling at it. LoL

Any other ideas?


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

maybe that the knob comes out with the pcb... there aren't many other options


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I don't think it comes off with the pcb, the hole on the faceplate is too small for the knobs to come out from the back together with the board. 


Anyways, thanks for the input. Will do more research [aka googling] until I figure this thing out. 

Will update this thread just incase somebody is interested.  



cheers! 

phantom


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Why would you want the piano finish? It just gets covered in finger prints, dust and streaks. I wish I had matte.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

The matte finish looks pretty dull to me. 
With the glossy Vinyl sticker, in case it gets scratched or anything, I can just pull it off and wrap on a new one . 

btw, that AC control faceplate which I put glossy vinyl on doesn't get finger prints as far as I can tell. had that on for a month now. 


For those wanting the matte finish, how about plastidippin' your radio and AC control faceplates? 
Plasti Dip comes off with a matte finish, right? 

or wrap it with matte black vinyl?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Man... u read my mind  i have the matte too and wish i make it glossy
did u make the part at the gear as well ?

im thinking to buy the aftermarket one over aliexpress it was about 30$ with shipping to egypt


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I have a manual tranny so there's nothing to put vinyl on there. hehe

AliExpress would be my last resort if I dont figure out how to remove those knobs. 
Being a DIY kind of guy, 30$ is too expensive for me, coz I can buy vinyl with that amount of money for my car's roof plus more than enough to cover the interior trims. 


Cheers!


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

phantom said:


> I have a manual tranny so there's nothing to put vinyl on there. hehe
> 
> AliExpress would be my last resort if I dont figure out how to remove those knobs.
> Being a DIY kind of guy, 30$ is too expensive for me, coz I can buy vinyl with that amount of money for my car's roof plus more than enough to cover the interior trims.
> ...


i think the whole keypad comes out one shot from the plate , u dont remove the knobs as it is not like the old radios where the opening is small and to take off the plate u need to remove the knob, u will see the circle cut around the knob is wide so that the keys are out from the plate with the knob connected
so better to find way to take off the plate


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mido said:


> i think the whole keypad comes out one shot from the plate , u dont remove the knobs as it is not like the old radios where the opening is small and to take off the plate u need to remove the knob, u will see the circle cut around the knob is wide so that the keys are out from the plate with the knob connected
> so better to find way to take off the plate


well that was the plan, to detach everything from the faceplate. 
BUT, after fiddling around much with the radio from outside the car, and removing the backplate, the PCB which holds the buttons and the dial wont come off, its the knobs that was preventing everything from coming off. 

Anyways, will try to check again the next time I have free time. I'll be having a long drive heading up north tomorrow morning, from Manila to Cagayan Valley. roughly thats about 10 to 12hrs drive. I'll have a sore butt at about three or four hours into the whole journey. LoL

ciao!


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Well , take care man


----------

